# The Wave Messengers



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Broadcast on BBC ALBA, 19th January 2015, gaelic language, with subtitles.
My wife recorded it for me when I was away but it can be watched on BBC iPlayer online for those in the UK. May bring back some memories for all the sparks out there.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b03w379j/trusadh-series-6-2-the-wave-messengers

73
Hugh


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

hugh maclean sm,today,07:42.re:the wave messengers.just to let you know your link does not work here,regards ben27


----------



## Trevor Clements (May 6, 2007)

Excellent pogramme, and I am only sorry I missed it first time around. Nice to see Hamish sporting his ROA tie throughout.


----------



## RayL (Apr 16, 2008)

Wonderful programme--thank you Hugh. The wartime stories were also fascinating (hidden morale-boosting Morse messages on a PoW's tapestry/sampler that was on display for years but the German guards never spotted it, and the U.S. pilot made captive by North Vietnam and was able to flutter his eyelids during his propaganda session to signal the word "TORTURE").


----------

